# Eastern European scam..



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

Please BE WARNED!

Over the last month I have become a victim of a clever 'Eastern European' scam while out shopping. Simply dropping into Sainsbury's for a bit of shopping turned out to be quite an experience.

Don't be naive enough to think it couldn't happen to you or your friends.

Here's how the scam works:

Two seriously good-looking voluptuous 20-21 year-old girls come over to your car as you are packing your shopping into the boot. They both start cleaning your windscreen, their breasts almost falling out of their skimpy T-shirts. When you thank them and offer them a tip, they'll say 'No' and instead ask you for a lift to another supermarket store, in my case, Tesco's.

You agree and they both get in the back seat. On the way, they start undressing, until both are completely naked. Then, when you pull over to remonstrate, one of them climbs over into the front seat and starts crawling all over your lap, kissing you, touching you intimately, and thrusting herself against you, while the other one steals your wallet!
.
.
.
.
.


I had my wallet stolen on October 4th, 9th,10th, twice on the 15th, 17th, 20th, 24th and 29th. Then again on November 1st, 4th, 6th, 10th and 13th and twice yesterday.
.
.
.
.

So please warn all the older men you know to be on the lookout for this scam.

The best times are just before lunch and about 4:30 in the afternoon.
.
.
.

P.S. Aldi have wallets on sale for £1.99 each but Lidl are £1.75 and look better.


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

I got a new wallet for christmas,sainsburys tomorrow Ha Ha


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

I´ll give it a try next day


----------

